# My Puppy Mill Golden ... It's not what you think!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad you have him and are giving him a great home. I just don't understand people who get a dog, them move somewhere that won't let them have a dog! In any case, congratulations on Keller, he's beautiful pup and sound like a great match for your family.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

So happy he ended up in a loving home, seems like a special boy!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome 

Hey, never apologize for your choice of dogs -- he sounds like an excellent fit for you and you sound like you will provide a really great home!

I have had a few puppy mill goldens, many of us on the forum have. No judgements here  Relax and enjoy your Keller.

ETA: Goldens are often 'wonky' when young - my ~13 month old (from excellent breeding) is just starting to show signs of the handsome boy he will become -- his skull is broadening and arching again, his stop is coming back, his body is starting to fill out and muscle etc! He may just end up as handsome as his papa


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to you and Keller.
Thank you for giving him a great home, he sounds like a wonderful boy. 
Enjoyed the pictures, especially the one with your little one.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi and Welcome to the Forum. I've got two dogs that are puppy mill dogs. Each was purchased by their previous owners thru puppy stores. The stores were supplied by puppy mills out of Missouri. One we took possession of 12 years ago and she's the perfect dog in every way. The other we took possession of 2 years ago and she is a sweet, sweet girl. She is also tall and lanky with the long, pointy snout and outside of her feathering, has short, fine fur. It doesn't matter to me as I love them both to the moon and back.

So happy to hear that Keller is now in a great home. Wishing you much happiness, which I'm sure he'll bring to your family.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

What a wonderful story. So glad he has someone to appreciate his obvious good nature and calm intelligence. Shouldn't have to apologize. I have a mink coat I absolutely love and have sometimes gotten dirty looks for wearing. But I bought it at a thrift store for $5. No contribution to a dirty business on my part, or yours.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Congratulations on your new addition to your family. I too have a pre-owned golden, originally bought at a pet shop and no doubt from a puppy mill. He is the best.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi Chloe and Keller, So happy for you that you found Keller and that he found you. I'm sure that the family you got him from was so relieved to meet you and the know that their dog would have a great home. Love the picture with your son.


----------



## loveyrgolden (Feb 4, 2016)

You know it does nt matter where he came from[its not his fault]
He still needed and deserved a loving home
and now he has one
He has a heart of gold and will reward you with his love loyalty laughs cuddles cheekyiness and so much more
enjoy


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations & welcome to the forum.
Sounds to me, like you found the right dog for your family & a great trainer.
We've had dogs for over 35 years. Pet store, farm dogs, pound rescue & registered breeders. Doesn't matter where you get them. If it's right for you, that's all that matters.
Just love & care for them & they'll return that love 10 fold.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum and congratulations! Sounds like Keller found the perfect forever home.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I too have "rescued" from a Golden from probably a sketchy background. Mine however, was a backyard breeder.
We gave her a great home for the years we had her and she in turn gave us years of love!
I'm sure that you will give her years of love and your child will have the wonderful opportunity of growing up with a lovely dog!


----------

